# Who is your favorite videogame commentator?



## DarrenLee (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey guys,
My favorite video game commentators come from youtube. The commentators I adore are as listed:

AntVenom - does minecraft game play and mod reviews

TheRadBrad - he does awesome and funny play throughs

Tobuscus (tobygames) - he sucks and he will have you in tears from laughing so hard

Day9 - awesome commentary with play by plays of starcraft 2

The yogscast - a very comical duo who play minecraft with a huge following. They also have very popular minecraft series going and can't wait for new episodes.

So tell me forum, who do you follow and watch? :3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 8, 2011)

*Retsupurae*


----------



## DarrenLee (Nov 8, 2011)

Whos that? 0.o


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 8, 2011)

These guys


----------



## OssumPawesome (Nov 8, 2011)

Dear brother, _I do not watch games_. I *play* them.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 8, 2011)

fatjerky - A friend of mine

Tobuscus - I'm with DarrenLee when I say that he's hilarious.


----------



## DarrenLee (Nov 8, 2011)

OssumPawesome said:


> Dear brother, _I do not watch games_. I *play* them.


Lol fair nuff XD... but why reply?
x3


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 9, 2011)

Aw yeah, girl! Tobuscus. Search "Morgan Freeman Visor Zombie" in google. Get one of his videos as the first result.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Nov 9, 2011)

DarrenLee said:


> Lol fair nuff XD... but why reply?
> x3



I am compelled by a court agreement to make as many video game references as possible when online.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 9, 2011)

My husband cause dear god he gets into it


----------



## DarrenLee (Nov 9, 2011)

OssumPawesome said:


> I am compelled by a court agreement to make as many video game references as possible when online.


Does this include "chewing bubble gum" and "balls of steel?" ;P



dinosaurdammit said:


> My husband cause dear god he gets into it


I can feel his pain @_@... especially with games like Amnesia.... Scary~ *shudders*


----------



## OssumPawesome (Nov 9, 2011)

DarrenLee said:


> Does this include "chewing bubble gum" and "balls of steel?" ;P



The popularity of those quotes are not a result of gaming. They're a result of angry Hispanic women and harassing people on vent.


----------



## Takun (Nov 9, 2011)

NOT EVEN CLOSE.


----------



## DarrenLee (Nov 9, 2011)

added anothe rquote 


OssumPawesome said:


> The popularity of those quotes are not a result of gaming. They're a result of angry Hispanic women and harassing people on vent.


*cracks up laughing* xD Smart ass! You just mad I got "b-b-b-balls of steel!" >:V (just mess'in wiff ya ;3)



ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Aw yeah, girl! Tobuscus. Search "Morgan  Freeman Visor Zombie" in google. Get one of his videos as the first  result.


 HAHA! I know right!?  I'm addicted to his "sugar cane song" XD followed by his high pitched "GAW DANGGIT!" XDDDD



TechnoGypsy said:


> Tobuscus - I'm with DarrenLee when I say that he's hilarious.


 He is sexy too <3~~~ And you can call me Darren


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 9, 2011)

fighting game commentators: Yipes, Coopa, Dacidbro are my favorite funny ways.
and Ultra David James Chen are a informative pair of commentators. There are lots more i can not think of right now and generally most who commentate during fihgint game tourneys are good in some way.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 9, 2011)

ClanOfTheGrayWolf
Asalieri
Paw
DeceasedCrab


----------



## Pine (Nov 9, 2011)

Probably Yogscast
and Azuritereaction (when he's playing games other than drums on Rock Band)


----------



## Maisuki (Nov 9, 2011)

Commentator: Huskystarcraft
Let's play: Docm77 and Ethoslab.

Yogscast is shit.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 9, 2011)

Whoever it is that does Freeman's Mind.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 9, 2011)

WTF series from CynicalBrit/Totalbiscuit


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 9, 2011)

Me.


----------



## DarrenLee (Nov 9, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Me.


you have your own channel?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 9, 2011)

Coldmirror.


----------



## Ames (Nov 9, 2011)

Pine said:


> Probably Yogscast



Balls to it. :V

Also, Tasteless the starcraft commentator.  He is amazing.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 9, 2011)

Myself, tanked.


----------



## Sirffuzzyloigk (Nov 9, 2011)

I like quite a few commentators such as JefMajor, GrimithR, Veriax, MikeNnemonic, and TraskNari. If I had to pick, it'd probably be Jef.


----------



## DarrenLee (Nov 9, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Myself, tanked.


Or high... x3


----------



## Aeturnus (Nov 9, 2011)

AgentJr and LordVega are two of my favorites.


----------



## Cyril (Nov 9, 2011)

Pine said:


> Azuritereaction (when he's playing games other than drums on Rock Band)


The human embodiment of the Cluster F-Bomb trope? I usually don't watch his stuff anymore. I only subscribed for the Rock Band stuff in the first place <_<

Anyways I enjoy my daily raocow but that's about it. Watch a few other guys' stuff but not consistently enough to care.


----------



## Xeno (Nov 9, 2011)

Probably Seananners or most of the people on Machinima.


----------



## Folgrimeo (Nov 10, 2011)

ProtonJon, primarily when he's playing Mario hacks. Seeing him fall for a Kaizo trap for the first time was priceless. He's also one of the few people on earth who can do the ring levels in Superman 64 no problem. And frankly of all the LP-ers I've listened to, I think he's the funniest by far.

Here's the runner-ups:
concordat. He did funny text commentary on Star Fox 64 levels, and he plays awesome music during it. Listening to Village People "In the Navy" makes that Aquas stage much more bearable.
AVGN. I could do without the crude metaphors, but it's great fun seeing him get frustrated with old games.
Happy Videogame Nerd. He does positive reviews of overlooked games, encouraging you to give them a try. Thanks to him I was compelled to play Chip n Dale Rescue Rangers for NES.


----------

